# lets see everyones quick fixes.



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Being an engineer, and lazy, and doing most of my tank maintenance after the fish stores are closed, i have made a ton of quick fixes with this hobby. I thought it would be cool to see some of your quick-rigs. i realize this at first seems like the DIY forum, but thats kinda for (it seems) projects, that are planned and on a larger scale. Im talking quick fixes that were born of necessity and worked and hence, have stayed around.
here is an example of what i mean:







its a normal net, with a chopstick taped on the end. 
My girl wouldnt take food out of the tank with the normal net while i was at work cus she was scared of the fish, so... a litte duct tape and zip ties and voila, 4 months later, its still used at least 3 times a day.

anyone got any other cool ones?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^State of the art engineering!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick g said:


> Being an engineer, and lazy, and doing most of my tank maintenance after the fish stores are closed, i have made a ton of quick fixes with this hobby. I thought it would be cool to see some of your quick-rigs. i realize this at first seems like the DIY forum, but thats kinda for (it seems) projects, that are planned and on a larger scale. Im talking quick fixes that were born of necessity and worked and hence, have stayed around.
> here is an example of what i mean:
> View attachment 158588
> 
> ...


Another use for DUCT TAPE!!!!










I cant think of having to do anything like that??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHHA-Nice Nick-

I have done the same thing-Just on a larger scale-

With me only being 5'5" tall-Trying to get ne thing out of my 6' x 4' x 3' tank is a night mare-I cant even reach the bottom of my tank


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Nick g said:


> Being an engineer, and lazy, and doing most of my tank maintenance after the fish stores are closed, i have made a ton of quick fixes with this hobby. I thought it would be cool to see some of your quick-rigs. i realize this at first seems like the DIY forum, but thats kinda for (it seems) projects, that are planned and on a larger scale. Im talking quick fixes that were born of necessity and worked and hence, have stayed around.
> here is an example of what i mean:
> View attachment 158588
> 
> ...


nice one McGuyver


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks guys... im sure im not the only one here.
i gotta show you guys my system of doing water changes, since my apartment has 2 faucets, and neither are capatable with a python.


AKSkirmish said:


> HAHHA-Nice Nick-
> 
> I have done the same thing-Just on a larger scale-
> 
> With me only being 5'5" tall-Trying to get ne thing out of my 6' x 4' x 3' tank is a night mare-I cant even reach the bottom of my tank


oh man, i could see that being a serious issue. haha, ill bet that tank is a good time! (500 gllons?)


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Simply Hilarious. 
hope u went to ur nearest chinese food store and said thanks for the chop sticks.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Chapz said:


> Simply Hilarious.
> hope u went to ur nearest chinese food store and said thanks for the chop sticks.


thats right, im cultured.

.... actually i stole them from you!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I was reading on another forum and they had a "ghetto award" topic for people to post pictures of corners they have cut, and basically your typical insurance company nightmares (wiring jobs, patches on leaky tanks, water change sysems and dosing pumps) it was damn funny! maybe we should start something similar?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> I was reading on another forum and they had a "ghetto award" topic for people to post pictures of corners they have cut, and basically your typical insurance company nightmares (wiring jobs, patches on leaky tanks, water change sysems and dosing pumps) it was damn funny! maybe we should start something similar?


YES
that would be awesome!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that idea is neat


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah its neat but not 1 person has replied with their own way of cutting corners etc?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Yeah its neat but not 1 person has replied with their own way of cutting corners etc?


 this is true.
maybe we could start a thread in the lounge, this forum may not be the most heavily traversed forum on this site.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Yeah its neat but not 1 person has replied with their own way of cutting corners etc?


i dont have the McGuyver in me...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Gives me better suction with the python...


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

with my gravel vac i just DUCT TAPED a pice of garden hose to it so it will be long enough to go where i need it.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ill post my old net / plexiglass gravel scaper wen i get home this post is great


----------

